
Inbox by Gmail Survey Responses - jashmenn
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1CtfneQLRionIBBPDuIpWLYexUbeOuv52Uoh5uOJ2lIA/viewanalytics?usp=form_confirm
======
andrewtamura
What is the context behind this data? Who submitted responses to this survey?

